# faux wood beams?



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

As a low cost alternative and labor saving product I say go for it. If you or a future owner decide to remove them it will be easy to remove. 
I glad you posted the links. I like some of their exterior products, the rafter tails are a nice low maintenance alternative to wood.


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm all about low maintenance! lol 

The second link has a real nice looking contemporary beam that would go great with our style. I am going to order the free sample and see how it looks up on the ceiling.


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2007)

*faux beams*

Hi,

We ordered many faux beam samples. We found the most realistic to be from www.FauxWoodBeams.com :thumbsup: . 

We ordered their "Raised Grain" style. It's amazing how real they look!
We are very happy!

have fun!


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2007)

*faux beams*

Hi,

We ordered many faux beam samples. We found the most realistic to be from www.FauxWoodBeams.com :thumbsup: . 

We ordered their "Raised Grain" style. It's amazing how real they look!
We are very happy!

have fun!


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info Matt. I got the free sample from Outwater and its not bad. I think from a distance it looks real, but up close, its obviously not. Still trying to decide what to do though. Outwater has the size we need at a great price, but "FWB.com" looks more real, and is almost twice the price and they dont have the size we were looking for in the style we wanted.


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2007)

*faux beams*

Hello Zel,

I agree, except that FWB's is only 65 cents to a buck more a ft. (not double). Believe me I know because my wife spent hours studying the best value before we purchased- We had about ten different faux beam samples sitting on my dinning room table for a month before we finally purchased- LOL:laughing: . To really compare apples to apples go to the FWB's website and click on the "Timber beams." When you hold both of them next to each other, their kind of similar. We ended up going with the "Raised Grain" style because we felt the Timber beam looked to Rustic and old for our formal dinning room. 
BTW- both companys offer the same sizes. exect out waters beam only come in 1 length (10 ft). And FWB's offer it in lots of lengths.

When we are done with our Dinning Room, I will post a picture. It's really coming out great:thumbup: 
.
Matt


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Matt, great info! Thanks! I cant wait to see the pictures. 

Heres the beam that we liked the best for our bedroom:
http://www2.archpro.com/cgi-bin/worderc?category=item&pcat=BEAMCON&item=CON-BEAM10

The dimensions are 3 7/8" x 4 3/8" and youre right, they only come in 10' lengths. 

Here is the closest I could find on FWB.com:
http://www.fauxwoodbeams.com/beams_belmont.php

Their "Belmont" appears to have the same routered edge as the "Contemporary" from Outwater, but the one from FWB.com only comes in one size and it is much larger then the Outwater version at 8" x 6". It would be great to use one of these down the center and have the smaller Outwater ones tee'ing off it, like in some of the photos on FWB.com


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2007)

*Chalet Wood Ceiling Beam*

Oh, now I understand what you need! That's a pine look... We ordered that sample ... it's called the "Chalet beam"... 

You can find it by scrolling down on this page... 
http://www.fauxwoodbeams.com/beams_timber.php

It looks very realistic but did not go with our decor. Another thing you can do is order an unfinished beam and stain it yourself to look like a pine color. The faux beams take a water based stain.

Matt


----------



## JudyFaye (Mar 14, 2008)

*Faux Wood Beams*

Matt,
It's been a year since you posted about the faux beams. Are you still happy with them? Any regrets? 





matt said:


> Hi,
> 
> We ordered many faux beam samples. We found the most realistic to be from www.FauxWoodBeams.com :thumbsup: .
> 
> ...


----------



## matt (Apr 8, 2007)

*The beams have been Great! We get lots of compliments.

Here's the picture you asked for *


----------



## Lindsey1000 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,
I want to install wooden box beams in my living room. The photos you guys have been posting are fantastic. <a href=http://www.woodlandbeam.com> Decorative Box Beams</a> would really make my living room look great!


----------

